# Alphabet photography for school (Name photography)



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 20, 2017)

1


L by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


O by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


G by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


A by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
5


N by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 20, 2017)

Great job. That's pretty cool. Maybe Peg should make that the next challenge. Glad I don't have a Q in my name. Although, R could be fun.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 20, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Great job. That's pretty cool. Maybe Peg should make that the next challenge. Glad I don't have a Q in my name. Although, R could be fun.


Thanks that a g in the photo


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 20, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > Great job. That's pretty cool. Maybe Peg should make that the next challenge. Glad I don't have a Q in my name. Although, R could be fun.
> ...



I know that. It's your name. I just meant it would be difficult to find a Q......Or several other letters.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 20, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > RowdyRay said:
> ...


yeah seeing as how i technicly cheated for it by getting dad to make the last two letters.


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 20, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...




Sshhhh. I won't tell if you don't.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

Too late, his dad probably has already seen it... 

These are pretty cool, I like this idea. The first one is the most creative one, is that what started the idea? seeing it occurring naturally like that? That's having a creative eye.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 20, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Too late, his dad probably has already seen it...
> 
> These are pretty cool, I like this idea. The first one is the most creative one, is that what started the idea? seeing it occurring naturally like that? That's having a creative eye.


Thanks my com tech teacher gave us this as a project


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

Hope you get an A.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 20, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Hope you get an A.


probably not


----------



## pjaye (Sep 21, 2017)

Very cool Logan. I was going to do this one year, find natural letters and photograph them, but then never got around to it. Might have to revisit that idea.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 21, 2017)

pjaye said:


> Very cool Logan. I was going to do this one year, find natural letters and photograph them, but then never got around to it. Might have to revisit that idea.


Thanks I may retry it when I am in the mood for it to teacher has anoyyed me by not even knowing the gear I know more about the camera then she does as the camera led we are able to us during class are the T5i although I have yet to tell her what gear I have access to


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 21, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Thanks I may retry it when I am in the mood for it to teacher has anoyyed me by not even knowing the gear I know more about the camera then she does as the camera led we are able to us during class are the T5i although I have yet to tell her what gear I have access to


Sounds about right. On my daughters course they covered shutter speed & aperture in 1 week each, so they can get on to the important stuff like producing images by stacking cut out bits from printouts... The course seems to have lots more on things you might not have thought of doing with photographs, than it has on photography itself.


----------

